# Audi TT 225 Engine Build:300-350hp desired. HELP!!!



## black_TTidua (Jul 10, 2008)

Okay, here is my question. I want to get *300 to 350 wheel horsepower *from my TT 225 with 80k miles and I really want reliability and stock-like drivability as well. I have some money, but I definitely would like to spend as little money as possible. I want the cheapest products that will give me power and reliability. Yes I know they don't go hand in hand so I am willing to pay more where needed. Thanks for the help in advance guys!!!
-Cory


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 225 Engine Build:300-350hp desired. HELP!!! (black_TTidua)*

GT2871R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black_TTidua (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT 225 Engine Build:300-350hp desired. HELP!!! (l88m22vette)*

what do u think about the GT30 l88m22vette?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 225 Engine Build:300-350hp desired. HELP!!! (black_TTidua)*

A gt30 (both 3071r and 3076r) is a little overkill for what you want. To keep cost down, a t3t4 turbo will save you around $600 since it is a journal bearing turbo. No matter what turbo you get, it wont be "stock like drivability". The lag and extra power will be changed dramatically. If you shop right and have someone fab you a dp, a 50trim setup can be very reliable and had for around $3k. Then you will just need a clutch and ic upgrade to handle the power.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT 225 Engine Build:300-350hp desired. HELP!!! (cincyTT)*

I am going with a T3/T4 50 trim .48ar and hope to get between 300-325 on pump. It might take a bit of work to get much more than that (water/meth,) out of a 50 trim on pump in an AWD car. If you bargain shop for little things it may save you a few hundred dollars but not really worth it IMO. I am doing my build myself and friends are doing my FMIC piping (free FMIC which is a bonus as well) and full 3" exhaust and I am still pushing the 3k mark cost wise.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT 225 Engine Build:300-350hp desired. HELP!!! (turbott920)*

well i got 365 awhp off pump @ 25 pounds whihc is about the limit for 93..... with 3076..and a really good tune.. with 2871 i would think deduct about 40-50 whp off my numbers. And for info look at my sig


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 225 Engine Build:300-350hp desired. HELP!!! (giacTT)*

Both cincy and giac are right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It will really depend on what else you are going to use - cast vs tubular manifold, stock or AEB head, which IM, FMIC set-up, tune, etc. All three turbos mentioned can/will get you there. You will also have to consider getting an engine build, and then you could think about bumping it to 2.0L, and the rules would change again


----------



## black_TTidua (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT 225 Engine Build:300-350hp desired. HELP!!! (l88m22vette)*

I got a quote from Arnold at Pagparts and he has two different kits for me:
1.) $4800
manifold vband
GT3071R ss vband .63ar
oil feed line kit
oil return line kit
GT restrictor
coolant line kit
oil pan adapter kit
oil return flange kit
3" SS DP w/ vband/clamp for TTQ
3" inlet piping set
630cc injector set
inline fuel pump kit 255lph
vband for mounting turbo/manifold
Tial 38mm WG 1 bar
Dumptube reroute
charge piping assembly
software
AND the other:
2.) $4075
manifold
GT3071R .64ar internal gate/custom actuator
oil feed line kit
oil return line kit
GT restrictor
coolant line kit
oil pan adapter kit
oil return flange kit
3" SS DP w/ cast vband adapter/clamp for TTQ
3" inlet piping set
630cc injector set
inline fuel pump kit
ss mounting stud kit
software 93oct
Obviously I would buy a FMIC, upgrade my clutch, and get Scat rods. I would use my stock head as I just had it resurfaced and all new valves put in. (This is at least what I have so far). Suggestions?


----------



## black_TTidua (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT 225 Engine Build:300-350hp desired. HELP!!! (black_TTidua)*

oh and yes i would get a catback exhaust as well- i forgot. Probably BlueFlame or Borla.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 225 Engine Build:300-350hp desired. HELP!!! (black_TTidua)*

Guess Arnold is not selling normal T3 housings. It would be anther $200 or so above the internally gated .64 and would be a better match. The new SS tial housings are much easier to install and have no risk of blowing gaskets or leaks since it uses vbands.


----------

